# What I actually went out and photographed while TPF was down



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2013)

Terri demanded it........  Here it is!







Film came back today, got 'em all scanned it, but this is the only one I have time tonight to mess with.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 25, 2013)

So...  were you on the outside trying to get in, or on the inside trying to get out?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

I remember as a kid, if was out back of the bleachers, taking photos was the least of my thoughts. hmmmmm


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I remember as a kid, if was out back of the bleachers, taking photos was the least of my thoughts. hmmmmm



Seymour Butts?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I remember as a kid, if was out back of the bleachers, taking photos was the least of my thoughts. hmmmmm
> ...



No runnah, that would be a photographic moment. lol, I was referring to sneaking off with a lady friend, but I guess maybe your comment was relavent to that as well. :blushing:


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Are you Greek?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



No and I'm scared to ask why you are asking.


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



So didn't have Roman hands?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 25, 2013)

awe, okay now I see where you're going. It's been a LONG time since I've heard that expression, but I've been accused of that before.


----------



## terri (Jul 25, 2013)

This is an excellent pictorial representation of the shut-out, blocked feeling sparky experienced when TPF was out of commission.   

Photo of the Year.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)

terri said:


> This is an excellent pictorial representation of the shut-out, blocked feeling sparky experienced when TPF was out of commission.
> 
> Photo of the Year.



No, it was more like this:


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## terri (Jul 25, 2013)

You had fun, didn't you?       Of the set, I like Stuck in the Fence and Field #7 the best.   You have a good eye for graphic shapes and compositions.   Good stuff!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## sashbar (Jul 25, 2013)

Superb photo. I am jailous.


----------

